# Happy National Margarita Day



## tonyt (Feb 22, 2012)

Margarita history
February 22 is National Margarita Day
At the infamous Balinese Room (*see footnote) in Galveston, Texas, head bartender Santos Cruz created the Margarita for singer Peggy Lee in 1948. The singer liked tequila, but didn’t like the salt and lemon follow-up by hand. There was a popular drink at that time called the “Sidecar”. Cruz substituted tequila for the brandy and rimmed the glass with salt rather than sugar. The singer’s husband named the drink after Margaret (Peggy) Lee. The Balinese Room was opened in 1941 and was Texas's finest nightclub with A/C, casino gambling, superb food, drinks, stellar entertainment and of course The Maceos. Unfortunately the Texas Rangers finally shut it down in 1957 but the Margarita lives on.
Tonight let’s all lift a glass in toast to Santos Cruz, Peggy Lee, Uncle Sam and Uncle Rose Maceo and each other. If you don’t have your own favorite recipe try mine.
In a shaker with ice add
3 parts Tequila (I like a Reposado)
2 parts orange liqueur (I like the ones with Brandy)
1 part FRESH SQUEEZED Lime juice
1 part simple syrup
1 part Limoncello (that’s my own secret so don’t tell anyone)
Shake like HELL
Strain into chilled salt rimmed glass
Repeat
* It must be noted that the drink most likely was actually created for Peggy Lee at the Studio Lounge, on the second floor of the Turf Athletic Club, another Maceo Family establishment. In later years that fact was confirmed by Santos Cruz who worked for the Maceos long after the gaming was shut down.


----------



## Julie (Feb 22, 2012)

Great story, ok not to take from Margarita Day but for those who really don't like to drink mixed drinks you can have a Winearita, salt rim you wine glass, fill with crushed ice and then add skeeter pee.


----------



## robie (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, Tony.

That sounds good, Julie.


----------



## Flem (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the history lesson, Tony. I didn't know that. CHEERS!!!


----------

